# Atheros (ath9k) rx issue

## Shelnutt2

I'm getting this problem on any network I use. I did not get this when I used iwconfig initially. Since I've switched to networkmanager-0.8.2. I'm now getting this issue. I want to use network manager as this is my netbook and I'll be on the go alot. I'm not sure if this is because of network manager or just an issue because I keep connecting to WPA(/WPA2) networks. I'm not really sure how I can debug this, and google isn't giving me much help. I've setup consolekit like the wiki said, and I setup nm-applet like said also.

```
Nov 29 01:17:24 funtoo-netbook kernel: [ 5272.373734] ath: timeout (100000 us) on reg 0x806c: 0xdeadbeef & 0x01f00000 != 0x00000000

Nov 29 01:17:24 funtoo-netbook kernel: [ 5272.373861] ath: RX failed to go idle in 10 ms RXSM=0xdeadbeef

Nov 29 01:17:33 funtoo-netbook kernel: [ 5281.365668] ath: timeout (100000 us) on reg 0x806c: 0xdeadbeef & 0x01f00000 != 0x00000000

Nov 29 01:17:33 funtoo-netbook kernel: [ 5281.365816] ath: RX failed to go idle in 10 ms RXSM=0xdeadbeef

```

----------

## idella4

NetworkManager is just one choice.  

```

idella@genny ~ $ sudo eix wicd && eix  wpa_

* net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.7.0 {X +gtk ioctl libnotify ncurses nls +pm-utils}

     Homepage:            http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux

[D] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions:  0.6.10 (~)0.6.10-r1 0.7.2-r3 (~)0.7.3 {dbus debug eap-sim fasteap gnutls kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux madwifi ps3 qt4 readline ssl wimax wps}                                          

     Installed versions:  0.7.3-r1(00:11:32 11/30/10)(dbus gnutls kernel_linux qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -kernel_FreeBSD -madwifi -ps3 -wimax -wps)                                             

     Homepage:            http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

     Description:         IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers

```

NetworkManager has a problem with your setup.

----------

## Ant P.

Known bug, should be fixed in 2.6.37 (if not in .36) and nothing whatsoever to do with userspace.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> Known bug, should be fixed in 2.6.37 (if not in .36) and nothing whatsoever to do with userspace.

 

Wouldn't simply not selecting "enable power save" in the kernel config be sufficient for resolving that, then? 

I ask out of ignorance honestly, but reading that commit would hint towards that

----------

## Ant P.

Might be, but I don't have an ath9k to try it with so I dunno.

----------

## Shelnutt2

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> Known bug, should be fixed in 2.6.37 (if not in .36) and nothing whatsoever to do with userspace.

 

Thanks for the link. I've applied the 3 patches to my kernel sources (i'm on 2.6.36-r3). I'm recompiling my kernel now, so hopefully that fixes it, if not I'll just disable the power saving features.

----------

